# Hide Assistance Window



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

*Hide iDrive Assistance Window*

If I'm not mistaken, when I originally got my 2004 745i, the assitance window in iDrive was not displayed. To be more specific, I don't recall the main iDrive screen being split at all. Some time went by, and I finally had a need to use the navigation system. During the trip, I displayed the route in the assitance window. Since that time, I've been unable to figure out how to hide the assistance window when the main iDrive screen is displayed. Nothing is using the assitance window whatsoever, it appears totally blank split to the right. I've ran through each and every menu trying to get rid of it, but I can't figure out how to hide it.

Any help would be surely appreciated. Hopefully there's an easy fix.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

jraneses said:


> If I'm not mistaken, when I originally got my 2004 745i, the assitance window in iDrive was not displayed. To be more specific, I don't recall the main iDrive screen being split at all. Some time went by, and I finally had a need to use the navigation system. During the trip, I displayed the route in the assitance window. Since that time, I've been unable to figure out how to hide the assistance window when the main iDrive screen is displayed. Nothing is using the assitance window whatsoever, it appears totally blank split to the right. I've ran through each and every menu trying to get rid of it, but I can't figure out how to hide it.
> 
> Any help would be surely appreciated. Hopefully there's an easy fix.
> 
> ...


Jason, the setting is located in the Car Data area of your iDrive main menu (top-right corner)
Once in the Car Data menu, the second from the bottom icon is a picture of a larger window, which represents the main area of NAV, followed by a right-arrow, pointing to a smaller window, which represents the assistance window.
This is where you select which assistance window you prefer, or none.


----------



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

kd2789mo said:


> Jason, the setting is located in the Car Data area of your iDrive main menu (top-right corner)
> Once in the Car Data menu, the second from the bottom icon is a picture of a larger window, which represents the main area of NAV, followed by a right-arrow, pointing to a smaller window, which represents the assistance window.
> This is where you select which assistance window you prefer, or none.


Right, I've tried that. The brief help for that menu item states "Adopt current view in Assitance window and switch off brief info." If I select that, I get the Onboard Comp. in the assistance window. If I then deselect it, the assitance window goes blank, and brief info is still disabled. Then I hit menu, which takes me back to the main menu. The screen is still split, assitance window blank, with the temperature in the top right hand corner and the date and time in the bottom right hand corner. Is that how it should be?

I'm beginning to think I never noticed the split window before because I always had the brief info help displayed. But I could have sworn you could entirely remove the split.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

jraneses said:


> Is that how it should be? I'm beginning to think I never noticed the split window before because I always had the brief info help displayed. But I could have sworn you could entirely remove the split.


Correct, the screen remains split at all times, regardless if you have anything set to display in the smaller assistance window.
The available options for display in the assistance window are:
-iDrive Menu items-displayed while changing menu's
-Brief help text
-OBC data
-NAV data (ETA, etc)
-Map data (you can display your map in the smaller assistance window, leaving the larger window available for other iDrive operations. (probably more applicable where DVD/TV is available, however very useful when using NAV and having to make multiple phone calls)


----------



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification kd.


----------



## MattS (Mar 5, 2004)

*May be help*

There is a help menu option which might trump. Try turning this off.


----------

